# MRV Activated



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I have an HR-20 that's been connected to the internet via my wired home network for years. Haven't bothered to request mrv activation since I only have the one receiver, but I was watching TV this morning and hit the list button. Instead of my recordings, I got a message saying that mrv has been authorized on my receiver. I'm not complaining, but it seemed odd to me that I'd get authorized when I hadn't requested, especially when i'm running a non-dtv network.

Had this happened to anyone else?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> I have an HR-20 that's been connected to the internet via my wired home network for years. Haven't bothered to request mrv activation since I only have the one receiver, but I was watching TV this morning and hit the list button. Instead of my recordings, I got a message saying that mrv has been authorized on my receiver. I'm not complaining, but it seemed odd to me that I'd get authorized when I hadn't requested, especially when i'm running a non-dtv network.
> 
> Had this happened to anyone else?


That is a little strange, since MRV shouldn't even be able to be activated on your account unless you have at least 2 HD receivers (one is a DVR). If you really only have the one receiver, I would check your account on-line and make sure that you are not somehow being charged for MRV.

With regard to you being on a non-DirecTV network, you can have MRV activated in an unsupported mode if you have an etherent network and are not set up for DECA.

- Merg


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I do have an old hr-10 on my account, but he's dead and disconnected. I'll check my account.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, double-check on the receiver under Setup/Whole Home and see what it states about the Whole Home service.

- Merg


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I checked my account on-line and it says i'm not eligible for whole home and i'm not being charged for it. Checked my setup and saw that I got a software update early this morning, so I assume the message I saw was due to the update.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah the update is causing that no worries


----------



## LCollett (Oct 24, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> I have an HR-20 that's been connected to the internet via my wired home network for years. Haven't bothered to request mrv activation since I only have the one receiver, but I was watching TV this morning and hit the list button. Instead of my recordings, I got a message saying that mrv has been authorized on my receiver. I'm not complaining, but it seemed odd to me that I'd get authorized when I hadn't requested, especially when i'm running a non-dtv network.
> 
> Had this happened to anyone else?


I noticed the same thing on my HR20-700 after it got the software update. I then checked my HR24, and it was not authorized. I have never signed up for MRV. Both DVR's are etherent connected.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

LCollett said:


> I noticed the same thing on my HR20-700 after it got the software update. I then checked my HR24, and it was not authorized. I have never signed up for MRV. Both DVR's are etherent connected.


I received the same notice on my 3 HR20-700s. Am I going to be charged for this? If there is a charge for this, I did not authorize. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

We also got a notice for both of our DVRs. Asked us to assign a name for our receivers. Out of curiosity, we did. Nothing happened. Went to Whole Home in the menu and it says we are not authorized, which wasn't a surprise since we never ordered.

I assumed it was a function of the software update, but I am wondering if anybody knows why this is occurring?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It's just a bug in the new SW. Like *wahooq* said, you shouldn't be worried about it.


----------

